# Salmon Oil



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Is there a 'preferred' brand of Salmon Oil you use? I'm getting low on Salmon Oil and was wondering if there was one that works better than the rest? Or seems to have better ingredients etc than the rest?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Great question -- I've been trying to figure out which kind we want to buy as well. Currently there are only Omega 3's in the one we use, and I'd like to see more than just that, but am not even entirely sure what the best combo is for dogs. It's hard to find anything on it...so I'll be interested in answers as well.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I use the unscented Iceland Pure fish oils. 
I like that they come in an aluminum container and they don't smell real fishy.
I use their salmon oil and their anchovy/sardine oil.
I think the are excellent quality oils.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Sardine/anchovy oil is higher in omegas than other fish oils.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I personally opt for wild-caught oils over farmed ones, but don't go much more specific than that. Right now, I use NSI Norwegian Salmon Oil ordered from Vitacost.com because I think it's a nice product at a really reasonable price.

The big reason fish oil is important is that if you're feeding most farm-raised animals, unless they're fed a species appropriate diet (grass rather than corn) they will be low in Omega 3s and high in Omega 6s. So, Salmon Oil offers the Omega 3s that would otherwise be lacking. You don't really want to supplement Omega 6, because farmed meats already have an overabundance of it.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

In the past I have heard 'rave' reviews about Grizzly Salmon Oil & the Iceland Pure, so trying to decide which is best, doing research etc.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmmm the Icelandic Pure looks great. I like the Anchovy/Sardine...it has all 3 omega's. Does anyone know what ratios they actually need these in, though?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm currently using Grizzly Salmon Oil.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Here's some information I found on it, she recommends the lower the ratio the better. But at least 7:1 is her recommended ratio
The Dog Food Project - Nutrients: Essential Fatty Acids

& another site recommends: Research has shown that a ratio of Omega 6 to Omega 3 of 5:1 to 10:1 is optimal for dogs and cats and therefore supplementing with a high quality Omega-3 fish oil supports pet health.
Fish Oil Helps Keep Your Dogs And Cats Healthy


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

What is the oil used for?
And should I be giving it to honey?


----------



## L2druid (Dec 28, 2009)

I've been using Grizzly salmon oil for awhile now with great results.


----------



## wendy71 (Oct 23, 2010)

im thinking of giving my chihuahuas salmon oil i read loads of people give it to there chihuahuas where would i buy this from and is it specially for dogs also it might help with my boy chihuahua who has a broken leg please can i have any clues where to get this thanks


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

wendy I am wanting to know the same thing!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Dogs cannot supply their own Fatty Acids, and unless you are feeding a food where the meat source wasn't grain raised then you need to supply your dog with them. They help with all sorts of problems, skin & coat, allergies, diseases, etc.

These links supply more information as to their benefits & dosages needed.

The Dog Food Project - Nutrients: Essential Fatty Acids

Fish Oil Helps Keep Your Dogs And Cats Healthy


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks Heather checking the links now


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Heather--Great info!


----------



## wendy71 (Oct 23, 2010)

my dog with the broken leg wont eat any kid of dry food so the vets recommend me to give him hills a/d he loves it is this ok for him do u think its got enough vitaimains in etc


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wendy71...
Here is a great link to review the
best foods for your dog:
Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------

